# Show and swap meet in Orlando, thoughts?



## s1b (Nov 28, 2018)

Trying to get people's thoughts on having a show and swap meet in Orlando Florida.
Antique, vintage and custom.


----------



## catfish (Nov 28, 2018)

If you promote it, they will come.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Dec 16, 2018)

s1b said:


> Trying to get people's thoughts on having a show and swap meet in Orlando Florida.
> Antique, vintage and custom.




Depending on the date you choose I would make the 7 hour trip from near Atlanta!
I like the idea.... surprised that so few have chimed-in!

There are 3 Swaps/shows coming up in the S.E. (N.C. - GA - TN) starting FEB 2nd in Charlotte, NC (Hurricane Coasters @schwinndoggy organizer) then the next is MARCH 2nd in Commerce, GA ("Pedal to the Metal") that I organize .......... then next is "Get-A-Grip" on MARCH 23rd in Cleveland, TN that @Toysoldier organizes .....

I hope you can get something together without overlapping any of these dates above! Good luck with your plans......Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 17, 2018)

Fla is kinda too far away.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2018)

A date(s), the venue, and some other details e.g. just swap? swap and show? V/r Shawn


----------



## phantom (Dec 17, 2018)

You could tie it into one of the weekends of the Kissimmee Mecum event. Either Jan 5th or the 12th. That's an event we never miss.


----------



## flyingtaco (Dec 17, 2018)

Or wait until I am in town on March 24


----------



## BRADLEY (Dec 19, 2018)

Bill Triplett has organized a bike show in coordination with the swap meet at the Eustis fairgrounds during Bikeweek. That would make it on Saturday March 9th. If you don't know him he is here on the CABE, also on Facebook both by name and his group "we like bikes".


----------



## TheFizzer (Dec 25, 2018)

I would attend also since I'm only 1.5 hours away in Clearwater


----------



## s1b (Dec 25, 2018)

I'll look into doing this. I was thinking Ace Cafe. They seem to be open to ideas.
But would have to talk to some people. Trying to think of some other places.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 4, 2019)

I think this is a great idea especially since we will not be having the show & swap in Dunedin anymore.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 4, 2019)

TheFizzer said:


> I think this is a great idea especially since we will not be having the show & swap in Dunedin anymore.




Bummer..... what changed that has caused the Dunedin show to be discontinued?? While I never was able to make it there myself .... I always heard good reviews about it ... and it was on my bucket list. 
So with that news .... I agree ... even more reason to put on this Orlando area event ! CCR Dave


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 5, 2019)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Bummer..... what changed that has caused the Dunedin show to be discontinued?? While I never was able to make it there myself .... I always heard good reviews about it ... and it was on my bucket list.
> So with that news .... I agree ... even more reason to put on this Orlando area event ! CCR Dave



I enjoyed putting the show on for the past 5 years but it's just a ton of work for just one person to do which is me.  I'd rather just attend a show & swap then put one one I guess, lol


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Jan 5, 2019)

TheFizzer said:


> I enjoyed putting the show on for the past 5 years but it's just a ton of work for just one person to do which is me.  I'd rather just attend a show & swap then put one one I guess, lol




I understand ....... thank you for your 5-years of Blood, Sweat & Gears! .. Maybe after the "void" of having the show/swap settles in ... some local volunteers will get together with you and help to revive it at some point in the future... In the meantime we can only hope that this Orlando idea comes together. CCR Dave


----------



## takemeback (Apr 22, 2019)

s1b said:


> Trying to get people's thoughts on having a show and swap meet in Orlando Florida.
> Antique, vintage and custom.




I just found your post and I am looking for something like this in the Orlando - Lakeland area.
Do you know of anything coming up this summer?
Thanks, Bob (takemeback)


----------



## ohmybike (Apr 23, 2019)

I like the idea.


----------



## TheFizzer (Nov 25, 2019)

We're have a vintage & custom bicycle show & swap meet in Dunedin Florida.  I just posted about it in the events section.


----------

